# Doc Says I Need a Hysterectomy -- Misdiagnosed?



## Wilsons1228 (Jun 6, 2017)

Newbie here. I have Hashi's and am on Synthroid. My gyno wants to do a hysterectomy due to bad abdominal pains while on my cycle. But, at the time that I had the pains, my TSH was 10.59 and my Thyr Peroxidase AB were 159. My periods were previously very heavy but are very light now due to having an endometrial ablation. He thinks scar tissue is causing ablation syndrome, which explains the pain. I also have uterine fibroids.

I am terrified that I am being misdiagnosed. What if it is just IBS or inflammation that just worsens while I am on my cycle? An urgent care doc even thought I had diverticulitis. Help -- I REALLY don't want to go through an unnecessary surgery/rocovery! My doctors don't think the Hashi's could be causing any of this.. Is the gyno just assuming based on my history?

Any advice?

MW


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have your latest labs? If so, could you share them with the reference ranges?

Are you on thyroid meds? If so, what and how much?

Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Wilsons1228 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I actually had blood work done today, so I will have new numbers soon. My previous doctor reduced my meds because she thought I went hyper, but then I bottomed way out, and that is also the time I started having the bad pains. My new doctor put me on 175mg of Synthroid 6 weeks ago. I do have two small thyroid nodules they are watching, but they do not suspect cancer.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, well...we can all be much more helpful when we have those numbers!


----------



## Wilsons1228 (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, the reason I wonder whether or not I need the surgery is that this month, after being on a higher dose now, I didn't have the sharp pains again. . . Might be a weird coincidence, but it started me thinking.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Wilsons1228 said:


> Well, the reason I wonder whether or not I need the surgery is that this month, after being on a higher dose now, I didn't have the sharp pains again. . . Might be a weird coincidence, but it started me thinking.


Is it your back? Seriously - I have abdominal pain when my back is out - or if my Psoas is tight ( which is often) I have severe abdominal pain on my right side. I had all the tests, ablation due to low ferritin and the pain is still there.

You are extremely hypo - when I was hypo I was bleeding thru a super tampon in 1 hour - it was awful. It took awhile for ablation to work and a accupuncturist has me on some herbs which brought my period back - all in effort to address abdominal pain.

Fibroids apparently do cause such pain - how big and how many do you have?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Has your gyno ever done an ultrasound or MRI of your uterus to see if there is any scar tissue or to see how big your fibroids are? I wouldn't rush into surgery without those, for sure!

I've got fibroids, too, and I think a hysterectomy will be in my future at some point (they don't seem to be shrinking), so I understand. My friend had a partial hysterectomy done last year at a clinic in DC and it was amazing, basically laproscopic, and she was back to work in a week. I'll go there when I have to have mine.


----------

